# Polywatch on Seiko Crystal



## seikotic

Hi guys, quick cleaning questions:

1. Has anyone here tried Polywatch on either the Seiko Saphlex crystal or Hardlex? If so, how'd it go?
2. Has anyone tried Polywatch on glass or mineral? Does it work? If not, then
3. What do you guys use on mineral or glass crystal?
4. What do you guys use on the metal bands?

I just received a Cape Code cleaning kit, but haven't opened it. I also heard of Brasso and now this Polywatch. Any help is appreciated ... I'm about to start cleaning my Seikos, but don't want to mess anything up. THanks!

Best,
Meng


----------



## bluloo

Polywatch is for acrylic crystals. It will not likely be of use on glass or sapphire. I use soap and water or windex on mine.

You shouldn't have to polish the a glass or sapphire, unless it's scratched. If that's the case, IIRC, you'll need diamond paste and lots of patience.

Watch the cape cod cloth on the crystal, I've read that they can scratch glass or outer AR coatings.

If a metal surface is polished, the cape cod should be fine (use light pressure). If it's brushed, the cape cod will polish it. Too much and it will remove the brushing.


----------



## LegendaryNBK

bluloo said:


> You shouldn't have to polish the a glass or sapphire, unless it's scratched. If that's the case, IIRC, you'll need diamond paste and lots of patience.


I need to buff/polish out some scratches on several mineral/hardlex/flame fusion crystals. None of my sapphire watches are scratched but all of my mineral or hardlex type crystal are slightly scuffed or hairline scratched. If anyone can refer a product or DIY manual here in the forums or elsewhere I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest

Mineral glass: easiest, fastest method is to change it for a new one. Cerium oxide can work, with lots of patience (Lots of work for next to nothing, IMHO).
Acrylic glass: change it if the scratches are deep, or use a fine polishing medium.

Polywatch is nice, but is way too expensive for a few cc. *Xerapol *is the very same product, much cheaper (volume/$$ related).
Though it works a bit, Brasso/Mirror shouldn't be used, as it'll leave residues everywhere.


----------



## Quasimodo

On acrylic, you can even use toothpaste for fine scratches and scuff marks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

